# Mikä määrää, täytyykö käyttää ulko- tai sisäpaikallissijaa?



## n8abx9

Aloittelijoille paikallissijat ovat kaikkein helpoimmat sijat. Ainakin minusta tuntui näin. Edistyneille opiskelijoille perussuuntia (mistä/missä/minne) eivät enää riitää. Ihmettelen yhä enemmän, mikä osa lausetta määrää, täytyykö käyttää ulko- tai sisäpaikallissijaa, koska se voi johtua eri asioista. 

Se voi olla kiinni substantiiviin, esim. "kaupungissa", mutta "alueella". 
Se voi olla kiinni verbiin, esim. "ostan kaupasta", mutta "myydä kaupassa". 
Siinä voi olla merkitysero, esim. "saada jtak kirjastolta" ja "saada jtak kirjastosta". 
(Ehkäpä on vielä muita mahdollisuuksia?)

Löysin esimerkkilauseen: "Tien varresta löytyi kuollut jänis." Yllätyn, koska olisin odottanut "varrelta", mutta sisäpaikallissija johtuu varmasti "löytää jstakin" -verbistä. Mutta jos "neutraali" -verbi, sitten pitää aina sanoa "varrelta" (ulkopaikallissija). 

Joskus tiedän. Joskus aivoissani syntyy säännöllisesti solmu, enkä tiedä, mikä nyt on se tärkein lauseenkappale, josta voisi päättää. (Valitettavasti en myöskään aina opetellut, vaatiko verbi esim. vain "minne?" -kysymykseen vastaavaa sijaa vai vaatiko verbi lisäksi joko sisä- tai ulkopaikallissijaa. Löytyykö tätä ongelmaa käsittelevia harjoituksia tai VISK-pykäliä tai nyrkkisääntöjä tai ... ? Olisin hyvin kiitollinen.


----------



## Marko55

Aihe on laaja, joten kysymykseesi ei voi antaa lyhyttä vastausta. Oletko jo lukenut tämän sivun?
Sisä- vai ulkopaikallissija? Yleiskatsaus

Esimerkkilauseessasi "Tien varre*sta* löytyi kuollut jänis." verbi on *löytyä*, ei löytää.  Sen jälkeen voi tulla elatiivi tai ablatiivi:
Tien varre*lta* löytyi 19 ihmisen luurankoa
Viikon uutiskuvat: Tien varrelta löytyi 19 ihmisen luurankoa

Sijamuotojen/prepositioiden oppimiseen tarvitaan aina paljon aikaa. Kun esimerkiksi saksan kielen opiskelija opiskelee prepositioita, hän oppii ensin prepositioiden käyttöä konkreettisissa paikan ilmauksissa, esim.:
Wien liegt* an* der Donau. (Wien sijaitsee Tonavan *varrella*).

Myöhemmin opiskelija ymmärtää, että an-prepositio ei tarkoitakaan aina _*varrella*_:
Er studiert *an* der Universität Wien.

Ja myöhemmin hänen täytyy opiskella vielä rektioita, joissa an-prepositio ei viittaa konkreettiseen sijaintiin, esim.:
Er is schuld *an* der Krise.
Ich zweifle nicht *an* der Wahrheit dieser Aussage.

Samalla tavalla suomen kielen sijamuotoja käytetään eri merkityksissä, joten niitä ei voi oppia hetkessä. Luulen, että sinun kannattaisi keskittyä nyt rektioiden opiskeluun. Esim. tämä kirja on hyvä:
Tarkista tästä / Finn Lectura
Yksi esimerkki kirjasta:
piiloutua + illatiivi/allatiivi/ablatiivi
Ryöstäjä piiloutui *metsään*. Kissa piiloutui laatikon *pohjalle*. Greta Garbo piiloutui *julkisuudelta*.

On myös muistettava, että joskus suomalaiset käyttävät sijamuotoja huolimattomasti. Eilen luin yhden asuntoilmoituksen, jossa luki näin:
Asunno*lla* pieni parveke.
Tämä lause kuulostaa oudolta. Itse sanoisin ehdottomasti:
Asunno*ssa* on pieni parveke.


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos vastauksestasi! En vielä tunne tuota ohjetta, tutustun siihen heti. Kiitos linkistä. 

Tarkista tästä on tuttu kirja, jota käytän usein. En vielä muista kaikkia rektioita. Olet tietenkin oikeassa, että se vaati aikaa, siitä en valita. Vaikuttaa kuitenkin olevan eri syitä, jonka vuoksi voisi päättää, ja sitten en tiedä, mikä on tärkein. 

Esim. siihen asti luulin, että "varsi" olisi yleensä ulkopaikallisijainen sana. Eipä ole, koska: "tien varresta löytyi jänis". 
Mikä jos sana olisi "alue"? Tuolta alueelta löytyi asunto. Eikö?



Marko55 said:


> Esimerkkilauseessasi "Tien varre*sta* löytyi kuollut jänis." verbi on *löytyä*


(Löytyä, juu, kirjoitusvirhe. Minulla ei ole mitään "muokata" painiketta foruumissa, että voisin korjata.) Mutta miksi tässä tapauksesta sanotaan "löytyy varre*S*ta" (elatiivi), kun lähes aina muuten sanotaan "tien / joen / ... varrella / -lle / -lta" ? Eikö olisi "tien varrelta löytyi jänis" myös oikein, ja mikä ero siinä on?


----------



## Marko55

Kyllä, lause "Tuolta alueelta löytyi asunto." on oikein.

Varsi-sanaa käytetään yleisesti sekä sisä- että ulkopaikallissijoissa. Käytin Google-hakua ja sain seuraavat tulokset:

MISSÄ?
joen varrella (89 %) - joen varressa (11 %)
polun varrella (82 %) - polun varressa (18 %)
kadun varrella (78 %) - kadun varressa (22 %)
moottoritien varrella (62 %) - moottoritien varressa (38 %)
puron varrella (55 %) - puron varressa (45 %)
tien varrella (55 %) - tien varressa (45 %)

MISTÄ?
polun varrelta (92 %) - polun varresta (8 %)
joen varrelta (82 %) - joen varresta (18 %)
kadun varrelta (69 %) - kadun varresta (31 %)
puron varrelta (58 %) - puron varresta (42 %)
tien varrelta (56 %) - tien varresta (44 %)
moottoritien varrelta (39 %) - moottoritien varresta (61 %)

MINNE?
polun varrelle (44 %) - polun varteen (56 %)
joen varrelle (39 %) - joen varteen (61 %)
puron varrelle (28 %) - puron varteen (72 %)
kadun varrelle (20 %) - kadun varteen (80 %)
tien varrelle (4 %) - tien varteen (96 %)
moottoritien varrelle (3 %) - moottoritien varteen (97 %)

Netissä olevien tekstien "minne-muodoissa" illatiivimuodot ovat yleisempiä kuin allatiivimuodot. "Missä- ja mistä-muodoissa" ulkopaikallissijat ovat yleisempiä kuin sisäpaikallissijat.


----------



## n8abx9

Mielenkiintoista! Kiitos paljon. 
Näyttää siltä, että ilman tähdellistä syytä mistä- ja missä-kysymyksiin vastataan mieluiten ulkopaikallisijaa käyttäen ja minne-kysymykseen sisäpaikallissijaa käyttäen. Ihmetyttää vain, mistä valinta on kiinni vai onko se täysin umpimäähkään.


----------



## Marko55

n8abx9 said:


> Mielenkiintoista! Kiitos paljon.
> Näyttää siltä, että ilman tähdellistä syytä mistä- ja missä-kysymyksiin vastataan mieluiten ulkopaikallisijaa käyttäen ja minne-kysymykseen sisäpaikallissijaa käyttäen. Ihmetyttää vain, mistä valinta on kiinni vai onko se täysin umpimäähkään.



Näissä esimerkkilauseissa on pieni ero, kun ajattelemme aluetta:
1) Kävelimme joen *varrella*.
2) Kävelimme joen *varteen*.

Ensimmäisessä lauseessa puhumme todennäköisesti isommasta alueesta (esim. yhden kilometrin matkasta). Toinen lause voi tarkoittaa, että kävelimme joen varteen, seisoimme siellä hetken ja palasimme takaisin. Tämä saattaisi selittää sen, miksi *varteen*-sanaa käytetään enemmän kuin *varrelle*. Kun kävelemme joen varteen, tulemme joen varren tiettyyn kohtaan. Samalla tavalla esim. abstraktisanojen yhteydessä ulkopaikallissijat ovat selvästi yleisempiä, koska emme puhu konkreettisista, pienistä alueista, esim.:
On vain luonnollista, että pitkän *elämän* varre*lla* ihminen tulee kohdanneeksi erilaisia ongelmia, sairauksia ja menetyksiä, mutta näiden ei tarvitse tehdä elämästä tarkoituksetonta.
Elämänkokemuksesta ja -taidoista elämän tarkoitukseen | Suomen Seniorihoiva Oy
Lauluja *elämän* varre*lta*
Jukka Kuoppamäki – Lauluja elämän varrelta – Kotimainen musiikki | Valitut Palat verkkokauppa
Muistoja *elämän* varre*lta*
Muistoja elämän varrelta | Nikunet Oy Verkkokauppa
Runoja *elämän* varre*lta*
Runoja elämän varrelta
MM-alkueriin valmistautuvan Nooralotta Nezirin *elämän* varre*lle* on mahtunut surua ja epätoivoa
MM-alkueriin valmistautuvan Nooralotta Nezirin elämän varrelle on mahtunut surua ja epätoivoa: ”Olin niin loppu, että lyyhistyin radalle ja itkin”

Myös monikkomuodoissa ulkopaikallissijat ovat selvästi yleisempiä, mikä on loogista, koska puhumme isommista alueista. Google-haku antoi seuraavat tulokset *tie*-sanalle:
teiden varsilla (99 %) - teiden varsissa (1 %)
teiden varsilta (98 %) - teiden varsista (2 %)
teiden varsille (91 %) - teiden varsiin (9 %)


----------

